# best thing to do with £800



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

What would you do with £800? An isa of mine matured that I had no idea about and was wondering what to do with it. Im thinking an ISA again, and if so, anyone know any good rates? Not bothered by the isa cut off date btw, i have non money in isa's at the moment.


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Well you could buy some good waxes for that  Nah, i'm joking invest it in something


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

A holiday, could wake up dead tomorra. The shock would kill ya


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Put it on red


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

project car , golf mk2 maybe , e30 ?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Crystal rock


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

New Bike? Holiday? Or you could bank it? Boring but keep it for something you do want? 

Hire a supercar for weekend?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Put it on Rory to win the Masters.


----------



## redrob (Oct 8, 2011)

premium bonds.........always the chance of landing a biggy


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

http://www.paddypower.com/bet?action=go_betlive_event&ev_id=2585381 7/1 = £6k


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Few good suggestions but id go for a holiday mate. Treat the mrs n she might treat you


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Treat the Mrs? 

Check the username :lol:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Matt. said:


> Treat the Mrs?
> 
> Check the username :lol:


:lol: priceless


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

Ive already got money on mr mcilroy, ideally want ot reinvest it! And im not spending it on "my mrs" :lol:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Username doesnt mean anything smart asses!


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah thats right Aaron, hope you and your.fella are happy


Jokinggg


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

i was going to say hookers


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

bigslippy said:


> :lol: priceless


Its no that funny


----------



## fulcrumer (Feb 25, 2012)

AaronGTi said:


> Its no that funny


Pay off any debts -interest gained by saving will be less than inflation and certainly almost less than any interest payments you pay on debt.

Boring though.


----------



## stevief (Nov 21, 2011)

Exchange it for 80,000 pennies and build a fortress.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> i was going to say hookers


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

After all your helpful advice, im just going to bung it in here for a year

http://www.halifax.co.uk/savings/accounts/cash-isas/isa-saver-online/


----------



## greenwagon (Dec 31, 2008)

Booze and hookers weekend 

Memories to last a lifetime


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

greenwagon said:


> Booze and hookers weekend
> 
> Memories to last a lifetime


Infections may also last a shortened lifetime ------


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Very Sensible choice Victoria


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

vickky453 said:


> After all your helpful advice, im just going to bung it in here for a year
> 
> http://www.halifax.co.uk/savings/accounts/cash-isas/isa-saver-online/


So what will that return you after 12 months then? Can you withdraw if needs be?


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Matt. said:


> So what will that return you after 12 months then? Can you withdraw if needs be?


24 whole English pounds :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

I know yeah, probably better just putting it under the bed and throwing a pound in every week :lol:


----------

